# Repipe, 16 story Hotel



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

These are some pics i finally got to snap of the Local DT Hotel here in Tally.
I was the head foreman on this job before i went into business. Went by there last week to bid a boiler change out in the laundry room, got permission to take a trip to revisit my work, and snap a few pics with my blackberry. All the existing copper was took out and replaced with new L copper and all propress fittings. Work was done during the Hrs of 12am-6am. I was getting paid $60.00 an hr for that time frame.:thumbup: Anyhow, you will see a pic of the old booster pumps, and the one that Tigerflow custom built for this hotel, with onboard computer drivers and what not, even the circ pumps we put in the boiler room are now controlled by computers, all from tigerflow. One of the best projects i ever had the pleasure of working on.

Old booster pumps, ran non stop, sounded like a freight train in the basement.










New 4" Backflow preventer. job was done in 2006, how in the hell the city let them go that long with out proper backflow prevention is beyond me. (Yes, the trapeze hangers are not level)









New Tigerflow booster pump assembly, anchored to the floor and then hydraulic cement bed poured inside bottom framing.









3" pro press ball valve leaking on factory seam, only 3.5yrs old. I think this one valve in particular was over 200.00, not very pleased when I saw that. It is a cold feed line for a bank of 4 boilers.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Under backflow, it looks like a 1" pvc drain at best. Hardly adequate if that 4" RPZ ever dumps. If num. 1 check valve gets debris hung up in it, that basement would flood fast. I'm surprised Tallahassee inspectors allow that.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I just set a indirect drain on a 3/4" RPBA, used 1.5" for the drain. 


I believe the equation is 2X's diameter, 3X's against a wall.


I set the Air Gap between the bell reducer at 3/4" because I couldn't get slope on that drain to get it out of the wall from an existing location.


If I take it 1.5", I'm afraid it's going to dump and spread outside the bell reducing coupling (3" by 2" with a bushing down to 1.5") 

Couldn't find a bracket for this conbraco device. 


Work looks good rockstar... I get intimidated by jobs that size anymore because it affects too many people, relying totally on me.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Your work looks good RSP.


----------



## OleTom (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice Work ROCKSTARPLUMBER

It feels good to beable to step back and admire your work I know this may seem corny BUT I like to think of it as Pipe Art you can tell when a Craftsman puts his heart into his work 

Sorry for showing emotion


----------

